# Gulf Shores 12-8



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Hit the gulf shore state park pavilion for a few hours of afternoon fishing. Nice weather for December. 
Started out a bit slow, bit then the pompano bite turned on. Caught four in a row. Two of those keepers. After a bit of a break, caught two more. Slowed down at sunset, but manage one bluefish before packing it up. In all, we caught six pompano, a whiting, bluefish, and as usual a couple of hard heads. All fish caught on peeled shrimp.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice pomp.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that this was our redemption day of fishing. Went to gulf shores on Thanksgiving morning. The sea was flat and so was the fishing.
Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report!


----------

